# It's about time



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It's about time to get a spare wheel and tyre.

As a newby I was supplied with a tin of gunk and an inflator ................but now of course I know better.

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a 15in Ducato alloy wheel with perhaps part worn tyre to use as a spare.

Oh and then tell me how to change it ??????
Breakdown service I think


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Main problem is where to store it.

Luckily, our Ford Transit based Hymer has a special wind-down cradle underneath the chassis.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with an alloy for the spare.

Just get a steel wheel with a tyre on from a scrap yard.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey,

Having had a MH with a Spare we never used and then onto one with a So many tyre inflation issues, we were bolloxed on too many occasions.

Now, we have not only a spare wheel and tyre but a superb system to release it. Feel so much safer now.

I will try to find the system we have for storing the spare. Seen it so many times on here.......................

TM


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Check out techno's mod for spare wheel
Have a transit also with spare wheel location great for piece of mind


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Consider also that a spare & carrier will add up to 40kg to your weight.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-Fiat-D..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item258a444662

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-Fiat-D..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item2a3dab6ceb

This is a 15" carrier I built recently. If you follow the thread from page 1 there is enough info to do it yourself.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2241449.html#2241449


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Tyres*

Thanks for all the info

Stanner I thought that the steel wheels had different fitments to the alloys

Or is it just a question of longer bolts.................it's a Ducato by the way


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Tyres*



Webby1 said:


> Thanks for all the info
> 
> Stanner I thought that the steel wheels had different fitments to the alloys
> 
> Or is it just a question of longer bolts.................it's a Ducato by the way


When you buy one get the bolts/nuts that go with it. You are sure to have the right ones then.

A s/hand Ducato tyre/wheel shouldn't cost much more than £20.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

This has set me thinking.

Given that the van is front wheel drive and rear heavy so is useless on wet grass, should I mount the spare wheel on the bonnet a la Landrover or even old VW?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If I didn't already have spare I think I would opt for just carrying a tyre. Most of the problems people seem to report revolve around finding a replacement for a damaged tyre. There are plenty of tyre fitters around and your breakdown service should do the rest.
Quite a big saving on weight.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Tyre carrier*

We are also usually overloaded on the rear axle and I also wonder

why no one has thought to mount the spare on the front bonnet or

even in some kind of streamlined roof box.............or have they ?????


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

225/75R16C 10 ply plus a steel wheel, means that our spare for the Mercedes is getting on for being too heavy to pick up bodily, hence we have a spare wheel winch under the chassis.

As far as carrying just a tyre, what's the point? If you're a tyre fitter with a compressor on board, fine, but otherwise you're just as stuffed as if you hadn't bothered.

I carry a compressor and could probably change a tyre myself, having been a truck fitter on Scanias, but it's so much easier to carry a spare wheel.

I wouldn't think most bonnets would carry a 16" spare wheel, the Landie bonnets have steel channel reinforcing underneath, the Discoveries have a reinforced carrier and door.

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's not always easy or quick to get a replacement tyre in rural anywhere. Having a tyre is definately a plus rather than be delayed a day or more.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> 225/75R16C 10 ply plus a steel wheel, means that our spare for the Mercedes is getting on for being too heavy to pick up bodily, hence we have a spare wheel winch under the chassis.
> As far as carrying just a tyre, what's the point? If you're a tyre fitter with a compressor on board, fine, but otherwise you're just as stuffed as if you hadn't bothered.
> I carry a compressor and could probably change a tyre myself, having been a truck fitter on Scanias, but it's so much easier to carry a spare wheel.
> Peter


Hi Peter,
I agree that the convenient way to resolve a puncture is to carry a spare and if you have surplus payload then that's the way we would all go.
Looking at reports of puncture problems over the years, on this and other forums, then tyre casing damage / finding a replacement seems to be the frequently reported area that is hardest to resolve.
Breakdown services don't expect you to have a spare these days and will always enable you to have a puncture repaired or a "new tyre" fitted.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Getting a spare steel wheel with a tyre on is not too much of a problem.
You will need wheel bolts to fit the steel wheel. They are shorter than the alloy ones. 
However the scrap yards tend to throw the wheel bolts into a scrap bin.
So ring and ask if they have the bolts to fit the wheeel as well.
You CANNOT use the alloy wheel bolts they foul the brakes.

Kev


----------

